# Community > RIP >  Brian Elmiger

## Woody

Top bushmen and machine operator. A very strong man and a great father and husband. 
Brian died (cancer) on Saturday. Aged 68. I really liked and respected Brian. Rest well mate.

----------


## Pengy

RIP Brian

----------


## tetawa

Didn't know him but remember his logging gang signs on the roads of Kaiangaroa many years ago.

----------


## norsk

Rip Brian

----------


## ANTSMAN

I remember the family name, and was at school with some of them in the 80s.

----------


## ariki

> I remember the family name, and was at school with some of them in the 80s.


That would of been interesting I know a lot of the younger and older ones well. They are all of the harder type humans
no new image men in that extended family.

----------


## A330driver

Didn’t know him either….. but nice to know people take the time to acknowledge and say something about/for the man …

okioki i runga i te rangimarie

----------


## norsk

He ran a tight crew when he and his brother were logging. I never worked for him but knew a few that did.

Unusually for the times, his guys would get Christmas gifts.

----------


## TeRei

Did he have a daughter Donna? Joe Collins former partner was an Elmiger?

----------


## tetawa

> Did he have a daughter Donna? Joe Collins former partner was an Elmiger?


Was wondering the same.

----------


## Rushy

That is way to young. RIP

----------


## Rich007

I went to Taupo Nui with Brendan Elmiger (would be 40ish now), I assume they are related.

RIP Brian

----------


## Woody

Yes. Pretty big extended family now.

----------

